# Dog-Training Academy



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This isnt something I personally would choose above finding a good breeder looking to place the right adult dog with me. Alternatively, choosing a wonderful rescue or finding just the right 8 week old pup and an APDT/CPDT trainer to raise him using positive methods? Good luck with your quest.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I agree with ljilly, not my cup of tea, HOWEVER, if it is what you want go for it. I don't like that they purchase designer breeds. I do like that they find rescues and train them. They also get some of their dogs from breeders and as such is the case I would make sure that they get clearances on the dogs they purchase (although I do question--but don't know--reputable breeders selling their puppies to such a place. I doubt it.) Have you looked at other people that do the same thing?

Another possible alternative if you are diligent is finding a reputable breeder who kept back on of their puppies to grow out and then decided not show him or her. You could get an older well-bred golden with some initial training.

Here is one http://www.mattiaci.com/TrainedGoldenRetriever.htm.
I haven't checked her out thoroughly but she looks like a reputable breeder. She competes with her dogs in conformation and occasionally has older dogs that need a home.


----------

